# Media Server Backup



## jstroming (Dec 30, 2011)

I need a media server software that will allow me to run a clone version of the software on another PC as a backup....I have 2 higher-end custom PC's (win 7) that currently have Arkaos Grand VJ on each one, however I can't "link up" the 2 servers so that the all the commands I input into the "master" server copy to the "slave" server so that if the master server fails, I can run the videos off of the slave server. I guess this would be via ethernet or midi?

The output content is a single HD 1920x1080 DVI run to 2x HD barcos. It is just start/stopping videos then cut to logos in between....no other graphics enhancements (vj stuff) necessary.

Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## jxgriffi (Dec 30, 2011)

jstroming said:


> I need a media server software that will allow me to run a clone version of the software on another PC as a backup....I have 2 higher-end custom PC's (win 7) that currently have Arkaos Grand VJ on each one, however I can't "link up" the 2 servers so that the all the commands I input into the "master" server copy to the "slave" server so that if the master server fails, I can run the videos off of the slave server. I guess this would be via ethernet or midi?
> 
> The output content is a single HD 1920x1080 DVI run to 2x HD barcos. It is just start/stopping videos then cut to logos in between....no other graphics enhancements (vj stuff) necessary.
> 
> Any ideas? Thanks.



Looking at the specs (haven't run Arkaos myself), can't you use MIDI to link the two machines?? Something as simple as a M-Audio Uno or something????


----------



## metti (Dec 31, 2011)

jxgriffi said:


> Looking at the specs (haven't run Arkaos myself), can't you use MIDI to link the two machines?? Something as simple as a M-Audio Uno or something????


 
That will allow for synchronized playback but it doesn't look like that will help during the programming process. Not super elegant, but any DMX controlled media server such as Arkaos' own MediaMaster Express could be run on both computers and then you could just clone their fixtures on the light board for programming which would send them identical signals. You would need a light board or additional computer running MagicQ though.


----------

